# Car doesn't sleep until door is opened and closed



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So I've noticed that on occasion, TeslaFi shows my car isn't going to sleep. I've been running TeslaFi since the second day I had the car. Today will be their third separate occasion the the car has not gone to sleep in 30 minutes. All three times the car has been in my garage, and not plugged in. I do not have any Amazon assistants linked. Also, my phone always goes in the same spot in my house. It's not close enough for Bluetooth, but the fact that it's almost always in the same spot would indicate that's not the issue.

I've attached the raw data log for tonight.

I'm running the recommended settings for sleep and mostly don't have an issue. As I said, never when charging, and never at work. In my previous two instances, I've opened and shut a door and 30 minutes later....zzzzzzzzzz

Any thoughts?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Sounds familiar (maybe?) to this thread that started recently?

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/car-periodically-wakes-up-for-several-hours.10787/

Question marks because I don't use TeslaFi.

[mod edit: thread link updated]


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Sounds familiar (maybe?) to this thread that started recently?
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/car-periodically-wakes-up-for-several-hours.10787/
> 
> Question marks because I don't use TeslaFi.


I read that thread, and it doesn't seem like the same symptoms. His is the car sleeping and waking up. Mine is about not sleeping at all.

[mod edit: thread link updated]


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I should follow up that just before posting this, I opened and closed the door. 30 minutes later, bam, car is asleep. 

When I went out to work the door, I did hear some kind of pump or fan running under the front.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Make sure you have all three "Try To Sleep Requirements" checkboxes unchecked.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I do. I followed the settings shown in another thread.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I should follow up that just before posting this, I opened and closed the door. 30 minutes later, bam, car is asleep.


The door thing is a bit weird... but otherwise, what you're seeing is not too different from what my car does. At work or anywhere else, it falls asleep pretty quickly (15-20 minutes). At home, it connects to Wi-Fi, and frequently will stay awake for one, two, or sometimes three hours before it falls asleep for the night. My assumption has always been that it's doing something with the Wi-Fi connection, like syncing data with "the mothership", uploading video clips from the Autopilot cameras, etc. As long as the car doesn't stay awake all night, I don't pay it any mind.

One notable difference, though, is that my car doesn't do this...



> When I went out to work the door, I did hear some kind of pump or fan running under the front.


The sound is coming from the main coolant pump that runs when the battery needs some kind of conditioning (heating or cooling). Given that you weren't plugged in, and that ambient temperatures were fairly warm, I'm trying to figure out why that pump would still be running after 90+ minutes.

Did the pump keep running after you opened and closed the door? Do you know how long it ran before it stopped? Wondering if opening/closing the door somehow reset a timer that caused the pump to shut off finally, thereby allowing the car to sleep...?


----------



## Varkias (Sep 26, 2017)

My recommendation: Try turning the wifi off.

My car can take hours to go to sleep when it's in the garage connected to wifi. As soon as I turn off the wifi, it goes right to sleep. Maybe it's a weak connection, but it's annoying enough that I only add my wifi network and connect if there is an update I want. After the update, I go into the wifi settings and forget the network.

When a friend got their model 3, they, too, had an issue with the car sleeping. At my recommendation, he turned off the wifi connection in the car, and it went right to sleep. He did say that the wifi signal in the garage is not strong. 

Doesn't seem to be a widespread problem, because, other than webdriverguy and Bokonon, I haven't seen many complaints about it.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

This is a little different from the issue I am experiencing in the linked thread, but maybe the underlying cause is the same. My car is waking up, but is then taking 6 hours to go back to sleep. I am assuming this is battery conditioning based on the fact my average loss for the 6 hours it's awake is 1.2 kw and for the 18 hours it's asleep it's about 0.2 kw. So it's 18x more loss awake than asleep.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Varkias said:


> Doesn't seem to be a widespread problem, because, other than webdriverguy and Bokonon, I haven't seen many complaints about it.


Without a tool like TeslaFi, most owners aren't even aware of whether their car is sleeping or idling, so they lack the information necessary to form a complaint. 

Really, though, I couldn't care less whether it takes my car 5 minutes or 5 hours to fall asleep. Unless there are other odd behaviors that suggest that something's wrong, I assume that it's got a good reason to stay awake, and just let it do its thing.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Varkias said:


> My recommendation: Try turning the wifi off.
> 
> My car can take hours to go to sleep when it's in the garage connected to wifi. As soon as I turn off the wifi, it goes right to sleep. Maybe it's a weak connection, but it's annoying enough that I only add my wifi network and connect if there is an update I want. After the update, I go into the wifi settings and forget the network.
> 
> ...


Bam so glad to hear that it's not me. I have been montitoring this from months. If I don't turn WiFi off the car stays awake for hours. With WiFi off less than 10 mins. Also in extremely freezing weather it takes longer to sleep with WiFi off too.

I am finally going to take some time and file a bug report with tesla on this.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Without a tool like TeslaFi, most owners aren't even aware of whether their car is sleeping or idling, so they lack the information necessary to form a complaint.
> 
> Really, though, I couldn't care less whether it takes my car 5 minutes or 5 hours to fall asleep. Unless there are other odd behaviors that suggest that something's wrong, I assume that it's got a good reason to stay awake, and just let it do its thing.


But if the car stays on it's consumes power and drains the battery. For me it's 1% or sometimes more for every instance the car takes for than 2 hrs to sleep. I think something is up with this WiFi thing. I will also try writing to the service center manager my area to see if they have heard anything about this.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> But if the car stays on it's consumes power and drains the battery. For me it's 1% or sometimes more for every instance the car takes for than 2 hrs to sleep. I think something is up with this WiFi thing. I will also try writing to the service center manager my area to see if they have heard anything about this.


Also I think what tesla should do it if the WiFi signal is low it should switch to LTE immediately and vice versa. Similar to what my iPhone does. Always switches to the strongest signal.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Why were these threads merged? They weren’t the same issue. And now we are talking about three different issues.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Why were these threads merged? They weren't the same issue. And now we are talking about three different issues.


I agree, and have separated the thread into the three topics:

Car periodically wakes up for several hours (formerly "TeslaFi Weirdness")

Car stays awake when connected to Wi-Fi

(this thread)

@Needsdecaf, now that you've got your own thread back... ... can you help us better understand your issue?

Does your car connect to your home Wi-Fi from your garage? Have you tried disabling Wi-Fi as suggested above to see whether it made a difference? Also, can you clarify whether your car falls asleep at all if you don't open and close the door, or if it just takes several hours to fall asleep? And has the coolant pump been running in each case when the car stayed awake?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> I agree, and have separated the thread into the three topics:
> 
> Car periodically wakes up for several hours (formerly "TeslaFi Weirdness")
> 
> ...


Yes, it is connected to WiFi in the garage.

I have not tried disabling WiFi. Had not heard that suggestion before. Would that mean I would not be alerted to updates? Or just that I couldn't download them? What's the deal with the WiFi?

My car will usually sleep in the garage. Sometimes it won't. Most of the time it's in the garage it's hooked up on the charger. Tonight it didn't sleep again and wasn't. Come to think of it, I think most of the times that it's hasnt slept it's been unplugged.

When parked away from home, like at work, it usually sleeps fine.

Coolant pump has been running each time.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Not sure if this helps, but I also noticed I took a drive today right at it was attempting to sleep...and it didn’t record the drive at all. And it was about 15 minutes.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I also noticed my Charge port lock was cycling even though the outside temp is 65 degrees.

I just turned off Wi-Fi. See what that does.



Update, as soon as I turned off WiFi, the car went to sleep.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I have not tried disabling WiFi. Had not heard that suggestion before.


There have been a few reports of cars taking a few hours to fall asleep when connected to Wi-Fi. My car has always taken an hour or two to fall asleep at home, and I've never really thought of it as a problem, because it doesn't seem to cause much additional drain on the battery.



Needsdecaf said:


> Would that mean I would not be alerted to updates? Or just that I couldn't download them? What's the deal with the WiFi?


According to Tesla, software updates are generally pushed to cars with Wi-Fi connections first, and cars without Wi-Fi connections "will take longer to receive updates". In other words, your car will still get updated, but it may take a little longer.

It's worth noting, though, that a couple of recent, more urgent firmware updates with cold-weather features have been pushed out over LTE, so in those cases, having a Wi-Fi connection didn't matter. (For example, my car downloaded 2018.50 last week while parked down the street from my house, well out of Wi-Fi range.)



Needsdecaf said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I also noticed I took a drive today right at it was attempting to sleep...and it didn't record the drive at all. And it was about 15 minutes.


Yep, that makes sense... When TeslaFi stops polling for [x] minutes to allow your car to fall asleep, it has no idea what your car is doing during that period. If you start a drive or a charge during that time, it won't see any of the associated data, and that can lead to lost drives or charging sessions if they are fairly short.



Needsdecaf said:


> I also noticed my Charge port lock was cycling even though the outside temp is 65 degrees.


That's strange, mine usually doesn't do that unless the temperature is below ~45 degrees. Does it do this even when the charge cable is not plugged in?



Needsdecaf said:


> I just turned off Wi-Fi. See what that does.
> Update, as soon as I turned off WiFi, the car went to sleep.


Bam, there you go... sounds like you're seeing similar behavior to the thread I linked to above... though no one there has reported the coolant pump running for hours with the car not charging, and no one has tried (to my knowledge) opening and closing a door. (I think I'll pose that question, out of curiosity...)

Bottom line: with Wi-Fi enabled and connected, if your car still takes a couple of hours to fall asleep, I wouldn't worry too much unless it's accompanied by a significant amount of battery drain.

If you're concerned about whether what your car doing is "normal" or "expected" feel free to pose the question to Tesla via your Tesla Account, or email [email protected]. Also, keep an eye on the thread I linked to above... @webdriverguy has filed a bug report with Tesla and is planning to contact them tomorrow to ask about the behavior.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Without a tool like TeslaFi, most owners aren't even aware of whether their car is sleeping or idling, so they lack the information necessary to form a complaint.
> 
> Really, though, I couldn't care less whether it takes my car 5 minutes or 5 hours to fall asleep. Unless there are other odd behaviors that suggest that something's wrong, I assume that it's got a good reason to stay awake, and just let it do its thing.


And even with teslafi, you have to look for this


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Asleep my car loses little power. Idling it will use some. I don’t need any vampire drain. 

I wonder if this is an issue with TeslaFi and WiFi? Or just the car and WiFi itself...

Oh, did it again today. As soon as I turned WiFi off, boom, asleep.


----------



## Varkias (Sep 26, 2017)

My theory is that a weak wifi signal will cause the car to stay awake longer for whatever reason. Other than updates, is there a benefit to always connecting? 
For now, I only connect when there is an update that I want. Then I forget the network once the update is installed. This way I can also skip updates that seem "buggy".


----------



## mem10123 (Dec 12, 2018)

My car does the exact same thing. When connected to WiFi in the garage it takes 3 hours to sleep. Without WiFi it sleeps in 10 minutes. I’ve tried some other things though which seem interesting... 
I heard the “weak signal” theory, so I put a repeater about 2 feet from the bumper (is it’s a perfect signal in there), no difference.
With the repeater allowing the car to connect, ive turned off my main router (ie car thinks it’s vonnected to WiFi, but no internet connection). Car slept in 10 minutes.
I connected the car back to the Guest network on the main router and set it so the guest and normal networks could NOT talk to each other. Took 3 hours to sleep.

Tesla has pulled logs and blamed it on a 3rd party app pinging the car. Although I don’t use any. I did, months and months ago, but no more. And I’ve changed my Tesla password a few times to be sure the 3rd party apps couldn’t get in.

I’ve tried to get more info from the service center people, but they are now at the “not even returning calls” point because I think they’re confused and just don’t have real expertise in this area. Last I heard they were having a tech review newer logs but they haven’t gotten back to me. Will be trying to call again on Tues to not let them off the hook. There is definitely something odd, whether they want to admit it or not.

Oh and for those who are pushing the “it’s not an issue...” line, For me, when the car stays awake like this, I can lose 5-8% battery overnight. That’s about 25 miles of range, and something I would definitely consider excessive. When I turn off the Wi-Fi, it doesn’t lose this.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I’m having this problem again. 

But this time it seems like my WiFi won’t stay off? Each time the car isn’t sleeping, I go into the garage and open the car, and the WiFi is on???

The car hasn’t slept at home since yesterday. It’s been out a few times. And I haven’t plugged it in. But each time it tries to sleep, it fails. 

Following all settings recommended on TeslaFi.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Update: did a hard reboot and the car went to sleep on the first TeslaFi attempt. 

The pump running sound finally stopped.


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

Having similar issue. Car sleeps but seems to wake itself about every hour. Tried turning off Bluetooth and WiFi and have done hard reboot but the poor sleeping habits persist. Will try hard reboot again. I’m on 48.12.1


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

The weird thing about this is that it HAS to be related to WiFi. Because my car sleeps right at the 30 minute mark on the dot when it's parked at work.


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

I think you’re right about WiFi. Turning off WiFi didn’t help because it just turns itself back on. I deleted my WiFi from the car last night and that seems to have cured the insomnia.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I may do the same. 

Is there any benefit to having WiFi other than receiving software updates? 

If I don't have WiFi enabled, will I still get a software update notification from the LTE connection? If so, I think deleting WiFi until it's needed for a sofware update is the way to go. Or is there something else to consider that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

It seems I’m having the same issues. Periods of 6 hours on average (awake) of the car constantly attempting to sleep every few minutes and failing.

Ski


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Should we be monitoring our cars' browsing history? They seem to be spending too much time on the web.


----------

